# SP Fatherhood



## Napoleptic (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm looking for ideas for helping my 26-year-old SP brother relate to and bond with his 2-year-old daughter. I know that's not much to go on but I can give more details as necessary. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks! :happy:


----------



## letsride (Dec 22, 2009)

Well, I have an ESTP father, and we are very good friends, so he must have done something right. I honestly can't remember a lot of what we did when I was 2 yrs old, but he basically brought me along for whatever activity he was up to. 

He took me camping a lot, and I had a little swing he would set up for me in a tree. I remember trips to the beach and he'd help me build a sandcastle. He'd carry me around in a backpack at the zoo and immitate all the animal noises. Whenever he went waterskiing, I was right there in the boat in someone's lap, watching him.

Basically, SPs are action oriented, so it makes sense for your brother to bring his daughter along on whatever adventures he can, whether it's far away, or right in the backyard. Even if she can't engage in the activity herself, it's still time well-spent with her dad.:happy:


----------



## Ponzi (Oct 12, 2011)

^ You said it.

The best thing to do is spend time with her and not be that overbearing father.
I honestly hope I don't have girls cause I can honestly see myself hurting some punk ass kid.


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

It takes a lot of patience, and study all you can. There is a book of traps that women can fall into, "Reviving Ophelia". It is well worth the read. Another is "School Girls." Do your home work. 
One of the big problems is maintaining your play efforts at the right speed and the right ability for the kid. Grandma was enthusiastic about her new grandchild. She'd rattle off 5 different performances one after another when the girl was quite young. It was way too fast and a bit beyond her understanding, but she'd laugh and smile ("Whatever, Grandma!"). I tried to teach my daughter to throw a Frisbee, and she didn't have the motor skills for it, but she watched. A year later we went out and she picked up the Frisbee and flung it in a perfect arc. I said, "Wow. Who showed you how to do that?" 
"You did." (I.e., last year!).
The Teletubbies show (not advising tv for tykes at all) would play some simple skit, then wait a while for the kid to process it, then they'd show it again. That was an effort to pitch to their level of understanding. Not as good as interacting with a live adult, but it such was the effort of the show. I'm looking for a Teletubby shirt in Men's XL. JK.
Digger Blue


----------

